# Life at school



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm so I am still a High School students and my group of friends I hang out with.... are well, we mainly talked about perverted stuff, uhhhh actually ALL the time, so now I am going off to school TOMORROW and I feel very... unprepared for it. Their are so many temptations! from talking like a rotten person, laughing at crude jokes, all the way to how girls dress nowadays.... How should I prepare for all this?


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 25, 2009)

It's been 3 years since I graduated from high school and I know exactly what you mean. I don't think I was saved back then but I can relate with all the perverted talk, the ungodly topics of discussion, etc.

The first thing that comes to my mind in a situation like this is to cut off anything that causes you to sin. If it really is that bad, I would suggest finding a new group of friends, preferably a group of friends that love the Lord. I look back on my high school days and wish that I had done that.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Yes the cutting away friends part is going to be sooooooo hard if it really must come down to that  I really hope it doesn't though.


----------



## lukebailey (May 25, 2009)

INsearch said:


> Yes the cutting away friends part is going to be sooooooo hard if it really must come down to that  I really hope it doesn't though.



I feel you, brother. Same situation.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 25, 2009)

Praise God for the new life that you have in Christ. God has begun a good work in you and he will complete it. 
I can understand the difficulty that you will be in and the many temptations that you will face. You may well need to loosen friendships. You now serve a new master, your old self has died and you have been raised to new life in Christ. This does not mean that you will not be tempted or you will find it easy to live the Christian life. 
You are called to be charitable, loving, give a good answer for the hope that you have and be salt and light to your family, friends and neighbors. Sounds easy doesn't it?  Well, no it isn't. But Christ abides in us, we are united to him and you are a precious child of God. This is a reality and is indeed a comfort to us in the battle.

Let there be no filthiness nor foolish talk nor crude joking, which are out of place, but instead let there be thanksgiving. (Eph. 5:4, ESV)

This is how we are to conduct ourselves in regard to this behavior. Not always easy to do. It will be noticed by others around you. You may have to walk away, you may have to point out to people how demeaning or crude their comments are, but speak the truth in love. (Eph. 4:15)
I urge you to find fellowship at a reformed church, get to know the folks there- particularly those around your own age. Try and find out if there are Christians in your high school. 
May God bless you as you continue to grow in Him.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)

Well try and ask them why they feel the need to talk about that all the time, and get a conversation going on that.
Otherwise there is only the action of you not laughing and walking away when they get into that "zone" of behavior and talking.

It is not easy, but it is doable.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Praise God for the new life that you have in Christ. God has begun a good work in you and he will complete it.
> I can understand the difficulty that you will be in and the many temptations that you will face. You may well need to loosen friendships. You now serve a new master, your old self has died and you have been raised to new life in Christ. This does not mean that you will not be tempted or you will find it easy to live the Christian life.
> You are called to be charitable, loving, give a good answer for the hope that you have and be salt and light to your family, friends and neighbors. Sounds easy doesn't it?  Well, no it isn't. But Christ abides in us, we are united to him and you are a precious child of God. This is a reality and is indeed a comfort to us in the battle.
> 
> ...



Thanks  I know already who the Christians are... some are Catholic. A few a baptist, I used to go to the baptist Church these guys are part of, but me and my family left when they started speaking in tongues. I will try my best (Well... I will try my best with God.)


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)




----------



## INsearch (May 26, 2009)

Well I am heading off to school in like 30 minutes, I'm a little nervous please pray for me guys.


----------



## asc (May 26, 2009)

Praying.

Psalm 1.


----------



## Quickened (May 26, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Berean (May 26, 2009)




----------



## INsearch (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys it helped allot! I got through my day with not to much of a struggle in the temptations department  Its greatly appreciated, this would not of been so easy if it wasn't for your prayers and God


----------



## Berean (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Now you just have to build on today. Slow going but it is possible.


----------



## he beholds (May 29, 2009)

INsearch said:


> Yes the cutting away friends part is going to be sooooooo hard if it really must come down to that  I really hope it doesn't though.



In high school I had to completely cut away from my whole group of friends. It was very hard and I was very lonely. BUT, one night when I was crying and feeling so alone it hit me that I was not alone and would never in my life be alone, because the God of the Universe was with me always. 

I slowly regrouped with friends I had known from youth group and made some of the best friends possible. We were very social and had a ton of fun, which I thought was not possible without the party-life style. I had found my true group of friends where I really fit in and they were much, much better than what I had left! We did discuss theology and God and worshiped and prayed together, AND we had fun--which at that point was something I feared to not coincide with godliness! 
(Although, unfortunately, none of those friends claim to now know Christ )


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey, I know what you mean. I don't know if school is out for you as it is for me, but here is what I have done:

I pretty much abandoned my old group of friends. I still talk to them some, but not near as much. While I never joined in those conversations really, it was definitely a stumbling block to be around people cussing and talking perverted. The sad thing is that most of these people did claim to be Christians (including one in a reformed church), though there was an atheist. I've surrounded myself with some more Godly people... my friendship group has been reduced to about six people though.

Of course, this isn't to say I do not associate with unbelievers, but the people I spend the most time with, including outside of school, are those who are fellow practicing believers. 

This has helped me immensly.


----------

